# Question about anavar in relation to anxiety and insomnia - splitting dosage.



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I've been splitting my anavar am/pm and been struggling to sleep, have anxiety throughout the day etc. I stumbled onto a few forums earlier where people had said anavar really affected their sleep, is this true? Anyone experienced anything like that? I was thinking about just taking the whole 100mg in one go at around mid day rather than 50mg mid day and 50mg at around 7pm. What do you guys think? I know people spread it out for blood levels and because the half life is 9 hours or something but surely it would be more beneficial just to knock it back earlier and have a better night sleep? Cheers.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

interesting, im wanting to a anvar only cycle, be nice to see the advice, sorry i cant halp


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> Well I've been splitting my anavar am/pm and been struggling to sleep, have anxiety throughout the day etc. I stumbled onto a few forums earlier where people had said anavar really affected their sleep, is this true? Anyone experienced anything like that? I was thinking about just taking the whole 100mg in one go at around mid day rather than 50mg mid day and 50mg at around 7pm. What do you guys think? I know people spread it out for blood levels and because the half life is 9 hours or something but surely it would be more beneficial just to knock it back earlier and have a better night sleep? Cheers.


are you running anavar alone? if you are running it without a test base then i think that would be the problem. anavar is suppressive and if your test isnt replaced then you could suffer from side effects associated with low test which inludes anxiety and insomnia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

if it is the anavar thats causing the anxiety , then knocking back a double dose in one go (100mg) might not be the best idea -double the dose double the fun -(from an anxiety point of view) , going from 'anxious' to a full on panic attack is not a nice experience (this is assuming its the var causing it ).

*i have read of ppl splitting var dosages even more , like 25mg x 4 day , doing this might help you more than taking the lot in one go, with your end point so close its simple maintenance you want at the moment as all your hard work is done -not to kill yourself


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

vertebrah said:


> are you running anavar alone? if you are running it without a test base then i think that would be the problem. anavar is suppressive and if your test isnt replaced then you could suffer from side effects associated with low test which inludes anxiety and insomnia.


This could be what's causing my recent problems, I've got 0 sex drive it doesn't really bother me as strange as it sounds though.

And @pugster: Do you think mate? I'm gonna have to do it on the day of my shoot anyway, as it's really early so might be worth getting used to it now? I did think double the dose double the sides but then I also thought surely it's at a high enough level in my blood now that it wouldn't make much difference? I don't understand the chemistry/anatomy side of things, are you 100% sure that sides would be doubled? I was looking at it more from a 'get it in and out the way' point of view as I hate taking them.


----------



## head89 (Nov 26, 2011)

Everyone on here raves about 100mg. I started on 100mg and couldnt sleep and pumps were too much. Lowered to 50mg a day in one go, sleeps better and up half a stone.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> Well I've been splitting my anavar am/pm and been struggling to sleep, have anxiety throughout the day etc. I stumbled onto a few forums earlier where people had said anavar really affected their sleep, is this true? Anyone experienced anything like that? I was thinking about just taking the whole 100mg in one go at around mid day rather than 50mg mid day and 50mg at around 7pm. What do you guys think? I know people spread it out for blood levels and because the half life is 9 hours or something but surely it would be more beneficial just to knock it back earlier and have a better night sleep? Cheers.


Is this you in the avi? If so, what kind of anxiety does a tank like you have? lol


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

polishmate said:


> Is this you in the avi? If so, what kind of anxiety does a tank like you have? lol


lol when i entered the thread i was thinking it was gonna be some noob doing an anavar cycle without a test base.. i was suprised.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> This could be what's causing my recent problems, I've got 0 sex drive it doesn't really bother me as strange as it sounds though.
> 
> And @pugster: Do you think mate? I'm gonna have to do it on the day of my shoot anyway, as it's really early so might be worth getting used to it now? I did think double the dose double the sides but then I also thought surely it's at a high enough level in my blood now that it wouldn't make much difference? I don't understand the chemistry/anatomy side of things, are you 100% sure that sides would be doubled? I was looking at it more from a 'get it in and out the way' point of view as I hate taking them.


generally with most medication, the more you take the more chance of sides developing, this goes for everything from testosterone to paracetamol.

if it is the var causing stress then doubling the dose + the stress of the shoot , well im sure you can see what im getting at , the hard work is done now - you cant turn into a sack of **** from what you have achieved within a few days 

*forgot to add, yes its at a high enough dose but your body is processing it in two goes, not all at once. due to its short life some will already be processed as you take the second dose.


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> This could be what's causing my recent problems, I've got 0 sex drive it doesn't really bother me as strange as it sounds though.
> 
> And @pugster: Do you think mate? I'm gonna have to do it on the day of my shoot anyway, as it's really early so might be worth getting used to it now? I did think double the dose double the sides but then I also thought surely it's at a high enough level in my blood now that it wouldn't make much difference? I don't understand the chemistry/anatomy side of things, are you 100% sure that sides would be doubled? I was looking at it more from a 'get it in and out the way' point of view as I hate taking them.


yep im 100% sure its the low test . add in a 200/250mgs test e or c and youll be alright. also proviron can help with the libido issues not sure if it can do the same with anxiety and insomnia.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

polishmate said:


> Is this you in the avi? If so, what kind of anxiety does a tank like you have? lol


Of course mate, thanks for the kind words and they're all health related I'm a worrier!

@vertebrah: last thing I want to do is re-introduce test, wouldn't now anyway due to water retention, coming off in a few days for good too.

@pugster: yeah I see what u mean but I'm not doubling the dose, I'm just taking it all in one go? U know what I mean?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> Of course mate, thanks for the kind words and they're all health related I'm a worrier!
> 
> @vertebrah: last thing I want to do is re-introduce test, wouldn't now anyway due to water retention, coming off in a few days for good too.
> 
> @pugster: yeah I see what u mean but I'm not doubling the dose, I'm just taking it all in one go? U know what I mean?


yup i know what you mean, but at the moment 50mg is causing you anxiety - we do not know what mechanism within the drug is causing this), you are not doubling the amount you take in one day , but you are doubling the amount you take at one time.

look at it like this , if you have one bottle of vodka and drink half in the morning and half at night you might be able to handle it, but drink it all in one go and it will **** you up , its about what you have taken in one go, not the overall amount.

*personally i'd try 25mg every 4 hrs , if that dont work try the 100 in one go


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> Of course mate, thanks for the kind words and they're all health related I'm a worrier!
> 
> @vertebrah: last thing I want to do is re-introduce test, wouldn't now anyway due to water retention, coming off in a few days for good too.
> 
> @pugster: yeah I see what u mean but I'm not doubling the dose, I'm just taking it all in one go? U know what I mean?


test is best. alright man but you do know you could take anti es for the water retention. next time dont do an oral alone unless its dbol or tbol


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

vertebrah said:


> test is best. alright man but you do know you could take anti es for the water retention. next time dont do an oral alone unless its dbol or tbol


I was on test, I've tapered it off for my shoot, even with anti e's I made the decision to drop it towards the end and cruise on non-aromatising orals.

@pugster: thanks for the explanation that makes a lot of sense actually lol (dumb moment for me) I'll have to do 100mg in one go the day of my shoot so it would of been nice to have a sort of 'trial run' I might just get them both in a lot earlier like perhaps 9:30am and 5:30pm, perhaps that will help!


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> I was on test, I've tapered it off for my shoot, even with anti e's I made the decision to drop it towards the end and cruise on non-aromatising orals.
> 
> @pugster: thanks for the explanation that makes a lot of sense actually lol (dumb moment for me) I'll have to do 100mg in one go the day of my shoot so it would of been nice to have a sort of 'trial run' I might just get them both in a lot earlier like perhaps 9:30am and 5:30pm, perhaps that will help!


was it any different on test? did you have these problems? if no then obviously i dont need a phd to tell its beacuse of low test


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

@vertebrah..why no other oral only courses except dbol or tbol?..just curious as im on a tbol only course..i was led to believe that since all steroids at derived from test that this would keep testosterone levels up even although they do supress natty test?


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

vertebrah said:


> was it any different on test? did you have these problems? if no then obviously i dont need a phd to tell its beacuse of low test


Still had anxiety on test


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

daviest said:


> @vertebrah..why no other oral only courses except dbol or tbol?..just curious as im on a tbol only course..i was led to believe that since all steroids at derived from test that this would keep testosterone levels up even although they do supress natty test?


for some reason tbol and dbol can replicate or even amplify the feeling of well being similar to that of test.

most orals arent really testosterone although they are derived from it. they cant replace test and fullfill the bodies requirements for test

its like this you can buy a baseball and a football.. both are balls but they are really different.

so basically when you do decide to do an oral cycle your test levels are actually low or completely shut down and you really dont want it to be like that. thats why people often use testosterone bases on oral cycles


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

daviest said:


> @vertebrah..why no other oral only courses except dbol or tbol?..just curious as im on a tbol only course..i was led to believe that since all steroids at derived from test that this would keep testosterone levels up even although they do supress natty test?


and i really wouldnt do a dbol only cycle cause first of all its very hard on the liver , second the gains will go away in no time. for you to keep the gains you'll have to run it for a long time which will completely roast your liver. definitely a no no for me. Im not very sure about tbol. perhaps you could tell me more about its effects?


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I completely disagree mate run many oral only courses and to be completely frank, some of the best gains I made were on oral only cycles without test. Max LMG and superdrol yielded incredible gains that I kept post-cycle. I did that without test on four separate occasions, I always put on roughly a stone and looked leaner. I've yet to loose 1lb post cycle, I think it's diet/training that dictates what you loose. I had a low sodium intake and drank 5-6 litres of water a day so didn't really get much water retention, if any. Just my opinion anyway. Anavar is something else, hate it and can't wait to **** it off in 4 days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

regarding some of the problems you have experienced ,and compounds etc , one of the most knowledgeable ppl i know about is marcus300 who is a mod on the steriod.com forums (if you are not already a member there) - marcus is also in the UK , so he's another person with good knowledge regarding AAS use i have spoken to in the past. (he may well be a member here under another name- i dont know)

if you are not already a member there here is a link to a thread with marcus300 in , in his AVI you will see a doorframe behind him , look at his size in relation to the doorframe 

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-steroids-questions-answers/231569-prime-explained-before-cycling.html


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

pugster said:


> regarding some of the problems you have experienced ,and compounds etc , one of the most knowledgeable ppl i know about is marcus300 who is a mod on the steriod.com forums (if you are not already a member there) - marcus is also in the UK , so he's another person with good knowledge regarding AAS use i have spoken to in the past. (he may well be a member here under another name- i dont know)
> 
> if you are not already a member there here is a link to a thread with marcus300 in , in his AVI you will see a doorframe behind him , look at his size in relation to the doorframe
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-steroids-questions-answers/231569-prime-explained-before-cycling.html


He's huge! lol and I'll bear it in mind, to be honest I doubt I'm going to die lol it's 4 more days I just need to man up, relax and ignore the pysical symptoms as best I can. It's much easier said than done though.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Read this on var and I agree with it in parts.....

Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your manhood in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk ThistleThe classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of essential fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

@vertebrah so why does dbol and tbol replicate the feeling of test when it doesnt actualy replace test?..im just curious as im on tbol only cycle..ive only started on tues and libido is sky high..actually feel better than i did when on test!..i thought because its derived from test that it would increase test levels?..the reason i choose tbol is because of its low sides..is the safest on the hairline to my knowlege..least suppresive..even less than anavar!..doesnt aromatise..so no bloat..also its more safe in regards to the liver than dbol!..in saying all this i just hope its legit gear..will find out in a couple of weeks! lol


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

daviest said:


> @vertebrah so why does dbol and tbol replicate the feeling of test when it doesnt actualy replace test?..im just curious as im on tbol only cycle..ive only started on tues and libido is sky high..actually feel better than i did when on test!..i thought because its derived from test that it would increase test levels?..the reason i choose tbol is because of its low sides..is the safest on the hairline to my knowlege..least suppresive..even less than anavar!..doesnt aromatise..so no bloat..also its more safe in regards to the liver than dbol!..in saying all this i just hope its legit gear..will find out in a couple of weeks! lol


What comes up must come down, your feeling sky high because your body takes a little while to register the external testostorone supply and shut off it's own.


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

yes it does still shut you down as does every steroid..but my main question is if it shuts me down will i still have high test levels with the external test supply?..i just dont understand how some people say you will have zero test on oral only cycles and thats why you must use a test base..but as you said im getting external test from tbol lol


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> I completely disagree mate run many oral only courses and to be completely frank, some of the best gains I made were on oral only cycles without test. Max LMG and superdrol yielded incredible gains that I kept post-cycle. I did that without test on four separate occasions, I always put on roughly a stone and looked leaner. I've yet to loose 1lb post cycle, I think it's diet/training that dictates what you loose. I had a low sodium intake and drank 5-6 litres of water a day so didn't really get much water retention, if any. Just my opinion anyway. Anavar is something else, hate it and can't wait to **** it off in 4 days.


i never said they wont give you gains.. they do give you gains.. but most of the times you will feel like chit on cycle and sides can get really bad. Personally, I think it would be horrible advice to recommend an oral only cycle .. i would never take anything without a trt dose test base . I dont see why you would not want to add a trt dose of test with your oral cycle. But then again everyone reacts differently on different drugs ..test is something your body produces naturally and needs to function properly


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

daviest said:


> @vertebrah so why does dbol and tbol replicate the feeling of test when it doesnt actualy replace test?..im just curious as im on tbol only cycle..ive only started on tues and libido is sky high..actually feel better than i did when on test!..i thought because its derived from test that it would increase test levels?..the reason i choose tbol is because of its low sides..is the safest on the hairline to my knowlege..least suppresive..even less than anavar!..doesnt aromatise..so no bloat..also its more safe in regards to the liver than dbol!..in saying all this i just hope its legit gear..will find out in a couple of weeks! lol


You are confusing these substances. Test is testosterone. Tbol is a modified version of testosterone which isnt really testosterone and neither does it convert to testosterone. Its a different hormonal substance altogether which will supress your natural testosterone . lets take anavar for example.. lets say to fuction properly and feel 'normal' you need 100 mgs of test ..so your body produces 100 mg ..now you start popping anavar only @100 mg... lets say at this dose the anavar supresses 80% of your natural test. so you are left with 20 mg of test and 100 mgs of a weaker steroid in your system. You body doesnt need anavar to work properly it needs the test. Test and oxandrolone are different. This is why you need a trt dose of test while doing orals.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

The problem is many ass does increase anxiety if your a sufferer like myself.

The best cycle to reduce this I found was a test only cycle or even add a small dose of oral for a kickstart.

What I feel happens is your e2 levels aren't stable on aas which causes the increase in anxiety,,,its all about hormones.

Best thing to is always add a small amount of an Ai while on the cycle which I certainly found helped me lots.


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

@vertebrah i understand what you mean but i dont get why only dbol and tbol replicate the feeling of test if its not test ?..my libido is sky high so if i had bloods done wouldnt my test levels be higher than normal?..of course it will supress me..ok another way to ask this..if im shut down and producing no test..how much do you think the tbol would give me?..would this be around 100 mg a week?..as tj says its external test


----------



## vertebrah (Jul 4, 2013)

daviest said:


> @vertebrah i understand what you mean but i dont get why only dbol and tbol replicate the feeling of test if its not test ?..my libido is sky high so if i had bloods done wouldnt my test levels be higher than normal?..of course it will supress me..ok another way to ask this..if im shut down and producing no test..how much do you think the tbol would give me?..would this be around 100 mg a week?..as tj says its external test


i really dont know much about this in depth but i do know that all aromatizable gear makes you feel good for some reason... tbol doesnt aromatize but still makes you feel good. you can do without test on a tbol cycle .


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> The problem is many ass does increase anxiety if your a sufferer like myself.
> 
> The best cycle to reduce this I found was a test only cycle or even add a small dose of oral for a kickstart.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise mate, still laugh when people say 'ass' instead of 'aas', believe me a nice Brazilian 'ass' in my face would defo help my anxiety right about now :lol: , I dropped letro and since then anxiety has defo got worse, maybe it's that, I'll pop half a tab tonight/tmz and see.

@vertebrah: Each to their own, I felt better on superdrol and max lmg only then I did on test and superdrol/max lmg.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TJ_ said:


> Thanks for the advise mate, still laugh when people say 'ass' instead of 'aas', believe me a nice Brazilian 'ass' in my face would defo help my anxiety right about now :lol: , I dropped letro and since then anxiety has defo got worse, maybe it's that, I'll pop half a tab tonight/tmz and see.
> 
> @vertebrah: Each to their own, I felt better on superdrol and max lmg only then I did on test and superdrol/max lmg.


Hahaha well spotted buddy,,im always making fun when someone spells ass instead of aas now it my turn,,,

Will not edit that as im caught,,lol...


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Hahaha well spotted buddy,,im always making fun when someone spells ass instead of aas now it my turn,,,
> 
> Will not edit that as im caught,,lol...


It's alright bro, a bit of ass can make the best of us anxious especially if our libido's shut down :lol:


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

hmm might start a thread to see if anyone can help with my question on the tbol..just to add i have suffered from anxiety for years too mate..but always feel super on test!..more confident etc..im surprised i feel like this on the tbol too lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

daviest said:


> @vertebrah i understand what you mean but i dont get why only dbol and tbol replicate the feeling of test if its not test ?..my libido is sky high so if i had bloods done wouldnt my test levels be higher than normal?..of course it will supress me..ok another way to ask this..if im shut down and producing no test..how much do you think the tbol would give me?..would this be around 100 mg a week?..as tj says its external test


 @daviest

many drugs replicate the feelings of other hormones or compounds , in a lot of cases that is there job 

cocaine and amphetamines will make you feel good

viagra and cialis will increase libido

etc etc

as for the tbol , it wont give you any test- it will however suppress your natural production , how much it suppresses you is down to each individual and the only way to find out is to have blood tests to show your LH+FSH+testosterone levels measured while on a cycle of these/this drug.

its not external test , thats why its called tbol and not testosterone (as we have test p/e/suspension etc) , using any drug that mimics (fools) your body into thinking its testosterone will shut you down - this does not mean it replaces the functions of testosterone in your body as it does this, only that it has fooled your body into thinking it is something else.

using testosterone itself such as test e does the same thing (shuts you down) except you are at least using what your body makes and not something that mimics it.

*that is why most ppl who cycle use test as a base - to replace what is being shut down by the other compounds they are taking which mimic testosterone but dont do the same function in the human body.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

pugster said:


> @daviest
> 
> many drugs replicate the feelings of other hormones or compounds , in a lot of cases that is there job
> 
> ...


Interesting, I never knew that! I thought your body for a while has external and internal test production then after a while logs that you have a high enough test supply externaly so in effect shuts down it's own production as it perceives it as 'I don't need it because I have too much', I also thought that's why estrogen was produced excessively too bring back homeostasis.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

pugster said:


> @daviest
> 
> many drugs replicate the feelings of other hormones or compounds , in a lot of cases that is there job
> 
> ...


Very well explained buddy,,, :thumb:


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

@pugster: just gone hosp and had another ECG, previously it picked up an incomplete right bundle branch block now it's saying right ventricular hypertrophy?? do you have any idea on what I should ask for tests wise or any likely causes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

i wouldnt like to comment on anything to do with the heart as i know little , if the hospital has let you go home i guess they are not too worried tho so maybe talk to your GP and ask him what it means and if you need to make any changes , one thing is for sure - what you have done to achieve your current psychical goals is simply too much strain on your body.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

pugster said:


> i wouldnt like to comment on anything to do with the heart as i know little , if the hospital has let you go home i guess they are not too worried tho so maybe talk to your GP and ask him what it means and if you need to make any changes , one thing is for sure - what you have done to achieve your current psychical goals is simply too much strain on your body.


Yeah I agree mate one I won't be repeating


----------

